# Bicep Curls with a Vizsla



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't know if this will be entertaining to anyone but us. But....

My husband, Oscar, used Oso playing tug-a-war as weight to do bicep curls last night. I caught it on video. Anyone else ever do this before? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UizbuaNG8xI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Very cute little video... Oso really looks relaxed during the whole game!


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Relaxed may be an understatement. 8) It's just tug-a-war for him, he's doing the dead weight maneuver. ;D


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Super calm!! Oso looks like he thinking, "I'm not getting tired, are you? I could do this all day."


----------

